# losing side weight / love handles :)



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

anybody got a good exercise for this?? getting back into it looking for new (to me) exercises


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

cardio and weight training along with a good diet works wonders!


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

if its losing the weight i think your gonna have to check your diet and throw in a bit of cardio mate


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

you cant target a particular area of your body to lose fat or weight m8, just go for a run and eat less


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

no i know that thanks for the replys was just a question really incase someone had come up with a miricle way of targeting fatty deposits:rolleye:

also why eat less to lose weight?? never heard that before heard eat better but never eat less

cant go running (to scared of getting shin splints  ) 18 stone at the moment so have been skipping on foam matts in my gym


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

incline powerwalking/cycling is what i do for cardio pal, (hate running)

i would concentrate on getting the right foods in you rather than plain and simply eating less


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

unfortunatly you cant really get rid of fat where you want your body will deicide where it takes it from

hehe

HIIT , DIET are king tbh

rauwolscine is menbt to target love handles apparently look it up

oh and

DNP , clen and t3 are better than a **** in the wind trus ! :cool2:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shoulders said:


> no i know that thanks for the replys was just a question really incase someone had come up with a miricle way of targeting fatty deposits:rolleye:
> 
> also why eat less to lose weight?? never heard that before heard eat better but never eat less
> 
> cant go running (to scared of getting shin splints  ) 18 stone at the moment so have been skipping on foam matts in my gym


what happens when you eat too much? *gain weight*

what happens when you eat less? *the opposite*


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Rq355 said:


> what happens when you eat too much crap? *gain weight*
> 
> what happens when you eat less? *metabolism slows and you either gain or dont lose much weight*


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

m8, shoulders, you are having a bubble aint you?

so if you ate nothing for a week you would become obese?


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

eat more freqently e.g every 2-3 hours spikes metabolism

eat more protein , less carbs and fat e.g under 75 g

do more cardio , stay under your calorie maintenance , simples


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

you can still gain weight by eating cleanly

if you seem to know it all why ask?

You cannot specifically lose love handles or no-one would have them end of.


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Unfortunately eating more frequently doesn't increase the metabolism, this is a myth


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

no i dont know everything at all thats why i am asking questions thats all not to offend anybody if thats how it came across ??

and not saying if you eat nothing or a considerable amount less youl get fat as it doesnt work like that obviously


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

Markyboy81 said:


> Unfortunately eating more frequently doesn't increase the metabolism, this is a myth


really oh darn it ?? , well it should still help with hunger pangs no the less


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

rq355 have i anoyed you?? were in my posts have i said im a nutritionist or pt?? im asking questions on an open forum to find out answers i would like to know

thanks for your replys though


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

It will definitely help with that, only danger is eating more overall calories due to the extra meals!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You edited the post in a way that came across as your corrections were fact when,in actaul fact,they were wrong.The key part in the follwing sentence i have put in bold;what happens when you eat *too much*?

You could gain weight by eating too many cals from any food,chicken,rice,veg,doesn't have to be crap as long as cals are in excess of what your body requires.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

thanks for pointing that out my mistake

i appologise if i came across as an ****??


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shoulders said:


> no i dont know everything at all thats why i am asking questions thats all not to offend anybody if thats how it came across ??
> 
> and not saying if you eat nothing or a considerable amount less youl get fat as it doesnt work like that obviously


ok post up your diet and your 18 stone atm? and rough body fat if you know or if not your height


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

at the moment getting back to things

7am poridge oats 4 eggs (whites +1 yoke)

10am chicken brown rice pinapple

1pm chicken brown rice pinapple

4pm chicken cottage cheese pinapple

5:30-6:30 train

7pm protein shake

10pm cottage cheese pinapple

im 6ft3 and 17.8 stone

fat is stored around waist  not massively


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if your too heavy to run confidently then but a bike mate


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

i ride road bikes already mate but not alot lately will be getting out on it more soon again


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shoulders said:


> at the moment getting back to things
> 
> 7am poridge oats 4 eggs (whites +1 yoke)
> 
> ...


How much of each how many gs chicken how many gs cheese/rice etc?

Do you know macro breakdown and whats your workout like how long you been training

Am afraid the last place the fat will come off the waist its the same for us all


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

chicken 100g, rice quarter of cup (uncooked), cottage cheese 150g

been back training for about 2 weeks now after a year off but was training for about 2 years prior to that

before that i used to ride road bikes and race downhill (mountain bikeing) so was ubber fit but not a huge amount of mass


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

shoulders said:


> chicken 100g, rice quarter of cup (uncooked), cottage cheese 150g
> 
> been back training for about 2 weeks now after a year off but was training for about 2 years prior to that
> 
> before that i used to ride road bikes and race downhill (mountain bikeing) so was ubber fit but not a huge amount of mass


type each into google get protein/carb/fat amount and post it again next to each meal then put total at bottom


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

trying to find a site to get values any suggestions all i keep getting is daily protein calculators


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Markyboy81:3137293 said:


> It will definitely help with that, only danger is eating more overall calories due to the extra meals!


Or less calories due to not being so hungry when meal time comes around


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> really oh darn it ?? , well it should still help with hunger pangs no the less


a lot of people say that on a calorie restricted diet, it is actually better to eat 3 big meals rather than 6 smaller ones, as a bigger meal blunts hunger for longer. eating 3 meals at 750 cals rather than 6 smaller meals at like 370 should give more of a fuller feeling stopping cheat temptation. essentially both have the same amount of cals, just depends what works best for you


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

shoulders said:


> at the moment getting back to things
> 
> 7am poridge oats 4 eggs (whites +1 yoke) protein 29g carbs 28g fat 24g
> 
> ...


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

any help on the diet ??

look good / bad ??

thanks in advance


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

your eating far too many carbs , if your serious about loosing weight i would no more than 50-75g a day

i would drop the pineapple , and replace it with dark green leafy veg e.g broccoli , kale , have brown rice with just one early meal a day or pre workout and half the serving

your also not eating enough protein , double the amount of chicken your eating and maybe add extra serving of fish aswell ,

you also dont appear to be getting enough healthy fats add some extra virgin olive oil or walnut flaxseed oil or some salmon


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

thanks very much training is

monday shoulders and back

tuesady cardio (skipping)

wedneasday triceps and core

thursday legs and half cardio (skipping)

friday biceps and chest

saturday rest

sunday rest


----------



## beardogg (Oct 10, 2011)

Get yourself a good pair of running shoes from a proper shop (have GATE analysis done)... i'm 6ft 3" and currently & 19.0stone and have been running from when I was 26stone in April 2011... Shin splints should't be an issue as long as you don't heel strike (landing heel first)

I'm in same boat as you my stomach, love handles and lower back fat are still flabby but jelly like fat & doing my head in... but that is still mainly down to how big I used to be... but i'm constantly working on it doing strong lifts 5x5 mon, wed, fri & HIIT & core tues & thurs... do circuits every other saturday


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

sawyer1 said:


> shin splints lmao lazy sh*t get of your lazy fat **** and go for a jog


fat lazy ass  nice one

nothing lazy here returning from injury if you read properly d**k


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

shoulders said:


> no i know that thanks for the replys was just a question really incase someone had come up with a miricle way of targeting fatty deposits:rolleye:
> 
> *also why eat less to lose weight?? never heard that before heard eat better but never eat less*
> 
> cant go running (to scared of getting shin splints  ) 18 stone at the moment so have been skipping on foam matts in my gym


This has probably already been answered, but simply put: more food means more calories. If you're body doesn't need those calories they get stored as fat. Simple maths really.

If you want to lose weight you need to put your body into a calorie defecit so that it turns to fat stores for energy...you can either do this by reducing calories that you consume to less than your body needs, or by upping the cardio so that your body burns more calories. Or do both.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

thanks katy

yeah has been explained already so got cracking on it dropt most of the carbs, only before training and for breakfast now and upt the cardio drasticly from what it was hopefully will get it sorted soon 

thanks for the reply


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I hate cardio normally but started using the stepper at the gym and love it great for buring cals but with minimal movement, I do 100floors as fast as poss morning and evening 4times per week atm, low carb diet 400mg dnp, 25mcg t3, a few ephs pre cardio to give me a boost. 200mg dnp e12h is comfortable for me atm lol


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

"You can't change the laws of nature captain" eat less calories than you burn and you will lose weight mate, couple this with burning more calories and it will drop off you, have a read of this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> This has probably already been answered, but simply put: more food means more calories. If you're body doesn't need those calories they get stored as fat. Simple maths really.
> 
> If you want to lose weight you need to put your body into a calorie defecit so that it turns to fat stores for energy...you can either do this by reducing calories that you consume to less than your body needs, or by upping the cardio so that your body burns more calories. Or do both.


This ^^^^^^


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Oviously bigger steps the harder and better it is I see some guys steping about 2" waste of time imo I do proper steps adleast stairs step hight, just come up off my heels when my thighs tire out and it works my calves more, then bk down once they tire, keeps me going at a mod to fast pace increasing the level as I go along which makes the steps lighter so u need to go faster so it doesn't hit the floor. Soaking driping wet but the end.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have the same problem. If you have love handles there's no doubt you have a bit of fat somewhere else because the stomach area is one of the last places to go and the hardest to shift.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

GShock said:


> "You can't change the laws of nature captain" eat less calories than you burn and you will lose weight mate, couple this with burning more calories and it will drop off you, have a read of this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html


yes read that bud its all sorted now hopefully fingers crossed cant wait to get back to eating properly its killing me already


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Or there's always lipo suction


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Or there's always lipo suction


it aint that bad :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I hold all my fat around my core also above n below is fine just around my core there's a layer


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

snap


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

looks to me like ur eating just below 2,200 kcals a day judging by your total macro nutrients, which at 17.8 stone should mean you will be losing a good bit of weight even if 'your eating too many carbs', so i would stick at it and see how it goes buddy.

As you lose weight you might want to start dropping some of the carbs out slowly (i.e so much rice).

As for love handles, whenever i put on a bit of weight it goes straight to my belly hips and bitch tits, currently sitting at about 13 and a half stone so dont have that problem atm, but over christmas they were coming back! The only thing you can do is just keep persisting until your at a low enough total body fat level for the love handles to diminish 

An if you felt like it you could always go for the t3/clen/dnp route  im actually starting 2 weeks of dnp tomorrow for a final cut!

Good luck my man!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

whats t3 clen dnp


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

Search uk-muscle, and the general web (google) for them, and do alot of research before you consider using them, just things that speed up the weight loss process, with side effects... they arent needed though...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

shoulders said:


> thanks katy
> 
> yeah has been explained already so got cracking on it dropt most of the carbs, only before training and for breakfast now and upt the cardio drasticly from what it was hopefully will get it sorted soon
> 
> thanks for the reply


May I ask what you've upped your cardio to? E.g. what you do, when and how long? Just curious really. I'm sticking to low intensity cardio for 60 mins a day, 5 times a week. I know that High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT) is best but I'm a whimp! :laugh:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

skipping for 10-15 mins then exerise bike for 30mins spinning low gears then back to skipping 10-15 mins

every other night and just exercise bike for 30 mins everyday

which is a lot more than doing just weights like i was previously and maybe a stair climber every few days


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

shoulders said:


> skipping for 10-15 mins then exerise bike for 30mins spinning low gears then back to skipping 10-15 mins
> 
> every other night and just exercise bike for 30 mins everyday
> 
> which is a lot more than doing just weights like i was previously and maybe a stair climber every few days


Wow, that's a fair amount of cardio. Good on ya! I find that having the weekend off helps me psychologically, otherwise, if I do it every day I find that after a month I really resent it and motivation starts to fail. I might consider skipping actually! You've inspired me


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

i used to box so skipping isnt a problem for me if anything i enjoy it but it is very tireing

as for cycling through the week its on n exercise bike but i go on my road bike over the weekends so that mixes it up a bit


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

shoulders said:


> i used to box so skipping isnt a problem for me if anything i enjoy it but it is very tireing
> 
> as for cycling through the week its on n exercise bike but i go on my road bike over the weekends so that mixes it up a bit


Yeah I need to mix things up. I have a stationary bike at home which I use but I'm going to start running on the beach as well...it uses more muscles and is a nice change. I'm good with skipping but I agree, it is bloody knackering!! I don't have a proper bike but even if I did, I wouldn't trust drivers round here!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Just on the issue of cardio I've found that my recent plan has worked quite well, if anyone fancies giving it a go:

30 minutes - Cross Trainer - Moderate & High Intensity

15 minutes - Treadmill - Walk for 2 minutes, jog for 5, walk for 2 then run for last 5

15 minutes - Concept 2 Rower - Moderate speed on level 10

15 minutes - Stairmaster - Level 10

Looks like you have just got out of a swimming pool after it


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Rh1no said:


> Just on the issue of cardio I've found that my recent plan has worked quite well, if anyone fancies giving it a go:
> 
> 30 minutes - Cross Trainer - Moderate & High Intensity
> 
> ...


Sounds overkill to me.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

What do you mean pal?


----------

